# Bicycle Heaven Swap - Today - Sat. Aug. 27 & Tomorrow Aug. 27



## Howard Gordon (Aug 26, 2017)

Biggest swap so far! Lots of new faces. Bikes and parts changing hands all day. Beautiful weather, looking for more of the same tomorrow. Still having fun!  Howard


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks like alot of fun, really like the black Elgin tanker.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2017)

How much were the his and her Shelby's?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> How much were the his and her Shelby's?
> 
> View attachment 666354



$3k


----------



## mike j (Aug 26, 2017)

Great photo's, Howard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kstone (Aug 26, 2017)

Bummed I was away and had to miss it. 

Thanks for the pics Howard!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2017)

@Howard Gordon  did the Shelby pair sell? Any contact info if not?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 26, 2017)

as allways super nice pictures Howard thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures Howard, fun times!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. Am I the only one that thinks someone should have their classic bicycle license revoked for this?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow looks great ,I'm sure I would have bought something there for sure,anyone on here have the pea picker or fastbacks ?


----------



## Floyd (Aug 28, 2017)

Theres always a lot of riding goin on here too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> @Howard Gordon  did the Shelby pair sell? Any contact info if not?
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad



Pm sent


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 30, 2017)

A special  thanks to Bob Snyder with this great donation the the Bicycle Heaven Museum Pittsburgh Pa


----------

